# من لديه اي معلومات عن جهاز التخدير



## عمر_86 (16 أغسطس 2006)

اخوان من لديه اي معلومات من صور و بلوك دايكرام و مخطط
محتاجه حيل لانها مطلوبة مني ببحث التدريب الصيفي


----------



## أبو العز السوري (25 أغسطس 2006)

أخي عمر سأرسل مقالة لك عن جهاز التخدير و عن كل شي يتعلق به و أرجو أن تستفيد منها


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

جهاز التخدير اولا 
يستخدم في حالات البنج الكلي 
وهوة يختلف عن الventilator لكي لا يحدث خلط
يتكون من وصلة مريض والجهاز نفسة 
به شيئ يسمي ال tik وهي المكان الذي يوضع فيه سائل التخدير والسائل عدة انواع من المواد الكيميائية يبخرها والغاز الناتج يدخل للمريض
منها الtrillen ,florthen >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
وهي تختلف بحسب حالة المريض
وبة مفتاح يظبط الكمية الداخلة للمريض بحسب حالتة ايضا يتحكم فيها الطبيب 
وما علي المهندس الا ان ييظبط الكمية الخارجة 
ولو ذادة فيها خطورة بالغة علي المريض
ويوجد ايضا florometer تدريج يقيس كمية الغاز الداخل مع سائل التخدير 
N2O هوة الغاز المستخدم في التخدير 
ومعة الO2
وايضا يضبطة الطبيب 
ويكون معه انابيب غاز O2 .N2O . CO2 وMEDICALAIR
كل انبوبة لها لون حسب الكود المستخدم 
مثلا الO2 ابيض CO2 اسود
وممكن يدخل فيه الغاز عن طريق شبكة الغازات وهذا اامن 
السائل الموجود في المبخر tik
خطر جدا وسريع الاشتعال 
لهذا لا يستخدم معه شحوم او هذة الاشياء التي تساعد علي الاشتعال 
ويكفي هذا واتمني ان تكون استفدة 
ولو عندك سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وادخلك فسيح جناته .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

يابشمهندس عمر انت كتبت الموضوع ومدخلتش تاني ولا ايه 
ايه ياعم عايزين نشوفك


----------



## أبو العز السوري (29 أغسطس 2006)

عزيز مصعب شكر جزيل لك يا جميل و لكن احببت ان اضيف بعض المعلومات لعمر 86 أرجو أن يستفيد منه .


----------



## عمر_86 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخوان استفدت كثير من هذه المعلومات ودكوني هذه اقرب فرصة كان من الممكن ان ادخل بيها و ممنون منكم


----------



## طيرا (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## JANIM (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي مصعب هل يسمى florometer ام flowmeter ؟


----------



## moude88 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ولكن هل يوجد صور له


----------



## glucose (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
بالنسبة لجهاز التخدير ان شالله يفيدوك هدول الملفات

واحد بالعربي والتاني بالانكليزي عن الصيانة وآخر بالعربي عن الجهاز بشكل عام


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## amrayman (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يوليو 2009)

هذا ملف مرفق اتمنى ان تستفيد منه وتجد ماتريده فيه


----------



## xdevilx77 (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررر
على المجهود الطيب 
وبااااااااااااارك اللة فيك


----------



## اليماني نت (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على جهودكم .........


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله العماري (6 نوفمبر 2009)

تردد هدا الجهاز وشكرا


----------



## ENGMSH (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا ولكن هل يوجد صور له


----------



## ENGMSH (23 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور
شاهدن الملفات متآخرا


----------



## محمود الطيطي (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد ان اطلب منكم طلب اريد شرح مفصل باللغه العربيه عن جهاز التخدير وعن جهاز التنفس الاصطناعي ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## abu mansoor (1 يونيو 2010)

*[email protected]*



أبو العز السوري قال:


> أخي عمر سأرسل مقالة لك عن جهاز التخدير و عن كل شي يتعلق به و أرجو أن تستفيد منها


سلام عليكم اخي ابو العز ممكن ترسل لي المقال عن جهاز التخدير وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmadba (5 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لكل من اضاف ملفات و للجميع المشاركاات


----------



## محمد الشوتري (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخي مصعب
الشوتــــــــــري


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (9 مارس 2011)

تسلم ولو ارفقت اى مانيوال تكون ماقصرت


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

شكر وتقدير للجميع على هذا المنتدى


----------

